# The Third Reich - Part 2



## freygeist (Mar 9, 2021)

(part 1)


*The Third Reich*







National Revolution


The Weimarer Republic was in a severe condition near the end phase, thus Hindenburg used a system of the presidential cabinets, because the parliamentary democracy proved to be incapable solving the issues. After 3 failed attempts with Brüning, von Papen and von Schleicher, Hindenburg then gave Hitler a chance to restore order.
After years of fighting and killing each other, Hitler immediately started rooting out the communists with the SA, after he was elected, so a initial phase of terror started, where they were arrested in the so called wild camps, and in some cases beaten and shot to death.
The most brutal incident was the "Köpenicker Blutwoche" from where ca 500 were arrested, with 24 casualties according to newer academics, 91 according to DDR historians.

​

He further paved his way to establish a dictatorship by three laws, Decree of the Reich President for the Protection of the German People, Decree of the Reich President for the Protection of People and State and finally the Enabling Act.

The initial phase of violence stopped around July 1933 and Hitler, while using ruthless methods, achieved what he was elected for in the eyes of the German public, as the memory of the November Revolution, and the following communist uprisings were still alive, thus the National Revolution, "the unbloodiest revolution" in Hitlers words, came to an end. These methods were approved by the vast majority of the German public, especially the police and the military, which modern academic historians confirm:

_"And the Germans have indeed to his day positive memories in retrospective of their effort, regarding the recollection of social values, the restoration of order, and bringing about social piece."_
Robert Gellately: _Hingeschaut und weggesehen. Hitler und sein Volk._ dtv, München 2004, S. 16

Much like Lenin, Hitler started immediately using terror against its enemies after taking over power, with the crucial difference, that Lenin's enemies where the Russian people, and terror was the essence to subdue them.
Omitted in German schoolbooks these days, 1933 is the year of the Holodomor with casualties estimated from 3 to 12 million people in the Ukraine, where corpses started to litter the streets and parents ate their children in the end, because of the wheat confiscation Stalin ordered.
The exceeded even the dreadful famine of 1921/22 under Lenin, where similar cases of cannibalism occurred, in some cases Russian peasants, selling human body parts.

​

While Lenin and Stalin committed the most haunting atrocities on the Russian people, the international cartel, under the name of Judea, declared War on Germany:


​

Considering international law from a modern point of view, all the crimes Hitler committed against the Communists in the National Revolution, were still acts of a sovereign nation. No nation was provoked, no laws against Jews were passed.
Yet the exact day the Enabling act went in power on the 24 January, after it was passed one day before in the Reichtstag, this declaration of war was issued and followed by a medial campaign against Hitler and a boycott campaign of German goods, which further isolated the Reich. 
Modern historians argue somewhat fairly, that this might have been just sensational journalism, and no real evidence of an actual declaration of war, but the boycotts and medial campaigns still took place and were a great problem for the early Third Reich, which inherited the financial disaster, the Weimarer Republic had left at the end.

This historical event is unique and unprecedented.

The PTB realized, their initial plan of installing a communist regime failed, and Hitler would not be as easy to control as they wished, as he proved swift action with the Enabling Act, and by that they lost the internal control over Germany, as all power went to Hitler, legally passed over from the Reichstag, thus they had to resort to their agents.

From this day all cards were on the deck. The next great war against Germany was decided. So, either Hitler planned to attack all the along according to academic historians, or he was forced into war, when the revisionists antagonist theory is followed, the next war was destined to happen in any case, and they already had their key figure in place to ensure, Germany would be equipped for war.


Rearmament


After being internationally isolated, Hitler still offered the World peace through disarmament in 1933, with his so called "Friedensrede" (peace speech):

"_Nevertheless, Germany is ready at any time to take on further security obligations of international nature, if all nations are prepared to do so and if this benefits Germany.
Germany would also be prepared without further delay to disband its entire military establishment in the first place and to destroy the small remainder of the weapons it has left, if the neighboring nations would do the same without residue.
But if the other nations are not willing to comply with the disarmament provisions in the Peace Treaty of Versailles, Germany must at least insist on the demand for its equal rights."_

Now whether this offer was genuine or not, the question why the other nations did not disarm, after it was agreed upon in the Versaille treaty, once Germany disarmed to a 100000 men infantry, still stands. Modern historians like to argue because of the SA Hitler set up, but this was still an internal paramilitaric force, together with the Reichswehr they amounted to 400000 men, the french army had over 4 million reservists alone, and most of the artillery, airplanes and war ships were dismantled or taken by the allies.
The reason for this is clear, it was never intended for the other nation to disarm, this way the Illuminati ensured, Hitler would definitively arm up again, as he was surrounded by enemies, with much larger military forces, so preparations were made to equip for war in the long run, with 2 years plan, the first mainly for redevelopment of the state, the second for rearming the Wehrmacht.

The key figure behind the first was the freemason Hjalmar Schacht, He is the most possible candidate for being an Illuminati agent, while this can't be proven, this idea will be subject of further consideration.

​
He was president of the Reichsbank in the Weimarer Republic from 1921. He first met Hitler together with Göring and Göbbels in 1931 and later again in Görings apartment with Thyssen and Hitler. So are these actual meetings between the Nazis and the freemasonic banker Schacht the root, for what later turned into the myth about secret banker meetings? (Warburg)

1932 he started supporting the NSDAP, and suggested to 20 members of the industry and Hindenburg Hitler should be made Chancellor prior to van Schleichers presidential cabinet, and he gained the honor badge later, but was never an actual member of the NSDAP.
He invented the MEFO-Wechsel and was responsible for the first 4-Year Plan to reconstruct the state and build up the Wehrmacht as a suitable force.
(The first 4 year plan, was not a real plan in that sense, it was the general effort from 33-36 to restore the state, and referred to Hitlers statement, "give me four years". The real 4 year plan is the second one from 36, still both are commonly referred to as the 2 four-year plans.)

The MEFO-Wechsel was a clever system, but born out of necessity, to find a way around the international boycotts and absence of any gold reserves.
They used the *Me*tallurgische *Fo*rschungsgesellschaft GmbH , backed by 4 firms, Siemens, Krupp, Gutehoffnungshütte and Rheinmetall, as a front company, where the states expenses were covered and the guarantor was the Reich. This way all economical operations stayed in the state, and were backed up by the German work force.

In the first 4 year plan, due to resource shortage, Schacht had to infuse money sometimes. For equipping the Wehrmacht, the NSDAP had to find unique solutions, like synthesizing rubber and optimizing the production of synthetic petrol through coal liquefaction.
But despite some problems and resource shortages, overall this system worked to great effect, and the NSDAP implemented many things that bettered the life of the general German public, the most important were the Winterhilfswerk and Kraft durch Freude, so overall the Germans were satisfied with the measures of the national socialists.

By the time first 4 year plan was finished, Germany was a prospering nation, and the issue of unemployment solved, even later enemies of German confirmed this:

_"Say what you will about it today: Germany in 1936 was a prosperous, happy country. On its face was the radiance of a woman in love. And the Germans were in love - in love with Hitler. (...) And they had every reason to be grateful. Hitler had conquered unemployment and brought them a new economic prosperity. He had given the Germans a new consciousness of their national strength and their national task."_
Sefton Delmer Die Deutschen und ich, Hamburg 1963, S. 288

The second Plan was elaborated with Göring by 1936, but now Schacht seemed to play a different agenda, as he more and more resisted against the second plan and Görings ultimate goal of autarky, by especially building up the nations peasants.

"Göring agreed with Schacht to distinguish between an immediate solution and a long-term program. For Schacht and the officials of the Reich Ministry of Economics, the long-term program consisted of increasing exports.  Göring and Keppler favored the autarkization of the economy as the long-term program.
The long-term goal of the Reich Ministry of Economics was this: the increase in exports, implied a slowdown in armaments. This was precisely what Hitler rejected, which is why he wrote the memorandum for a quarterly plan. This plan subordinated the economy to military objectives.  Germany had to be ready to wage war four years later."

Source

Schacht was worried another system like the MEFO would cause an inflation, and did not want to support the further armament, which does seem to contradict the Agent thesis, wouldn't he either infuse more money, or let Germany go bankrupt, to ensure it needed to start a war, like modern historians (Tooze) argue?
Why was Schacht all of a sudden, opposed to equipping the Wehrmacht? Did the Germans learn use his system to their advantage, so that by the time the second plan is finished, Germany would be to strong? Also if Germany gained full autarky by the time the second plan is finished, was their a risk that other nations might adapt the German system?

The real reason why Schach was fired then in 1939 and replaced by an early NSDAP member can only be speculated about, but it speaks against the thesis, that the national socialists were founded by the freemasons/illuminati as a whole. They used Schacht to build up Germany for war, which was their plan all along for a communist regime, but again Hitler and the NSDAP crossed their plans, because Schachts system worked too well, they underestimated the work ethos and ability to adapt and improvise of the German people, now it needed to be ensured Germany was forced into the war.


The Jewish Question


The history of the Third Reich can't be explored without mentioning the role of the Jews. First of, it is a known fact, that Hitler or the NSDAP in general where opposed to the "international, freemasonic or finance Jewry", which they saw as the world elite at that time.

This concept of a jewish elite is confirmed by Coudenhove-Calergi in Praktischer Idealismus (1925):

_"The struggle between capitalism and communism for the inheritance of the defeated blood nobility is a fratricidal war of the victorious brain nobility, a struggle between individualistic and socialist, egoistic and altruistic, pagan and Christian spirit. The general staff of both parties is recruited from the spiritual leader race of Europe: Jewry.
Capitalism and communism are both rationalistic, both mechanistic, both abstract, both urban. The sword nobility has finally played out. The effect of the spirit, the power of the spirit, the belief in the spirit, the hope in the spirit is growing: and with them a new nobility."_

So there are at least two groups to be identified within the Jewish elite, the Marxists and the Plutocrats.
Further there are the Zionists and possible many overlaps between these 3 groups.
Then there are the regular Jewish people, who have nothing to do with the elite's machinations, like the normal German had nothing to do with the NSDAP. Many patriotic Jews, who fought for the German Empire in WW1, were greatly disappointed by the overall anti-jewish stance of the NSDAP.



_To the german mothers! Christian and jewish heroes fought together and rest together on foreign soil. 12000 jews fell in battle! Blind party hatred doesn't stop for the graves of the dead.
German woman, don't tolerate, that the jewish mother is mocked in her pain! Reichsbund jewish front soldiers E.V. (the grave reads: 12000 jewish soldiers fell for the fatherland on the field of honor)_​
Because the NSDAP held the international Jewry responsible for the demise of the German empire and the rise of communism, the national socialists wanted to expulse the general Jewish population as well as the Elites in bureaucracy and media from Germany.
This was first settled with the Haavara treaty in 1933 following up with the Nuremberg Laws in 1935, and most Zionists like Georg Kareski approved of the separation between the Jews and the Aryans.
The agreement worked both ways, as the Zionists needed immigration and the NSDAP wanted emigration.
Still some Jews saw this as a betrayal to the cause of the international Jewry like Schalom Asch, also the British administration of Palestina wanted for each immigrant the proof of financial safety of 8000 Reichsmark, which complicated the emigration for low-income Jews.
This shows that the Jewish elite is not a homogeneous mass, and at times opposed to each other.

The NSDAP made exceptions for some Jews, that could stay in Germany, they were called Honorary Aryans, mostly assimilated Jews of mixed heritage like Hitler's early chauffeur Emil Maurice or the pianist Wilhelm Backhaus.

​
After the boycott by the international Jews, a German counter boycott was launched, where individual SA man assaulted Jewish shop owners.
These were singular events of SA members, but not the official policy of the Reich, especially by the time of the treaty. Violence against them was not desired by the NSDAP.
After the assassination of Wilhelm Gustloff by the jew David Frankfurter, the NSDAP was greatly concerned with keeping order, and especially forbid any retaliation or effort relating to the assassination.

_"Concerning the Prevention of Riots on the Occasion of the Murder of Group Leader Switzerland of the NSDAP Gustloff.
With reference to my decree for the prevention of riots of 20. 8. 1935 III P 3710/59, I order in agreement with the Deputy of the Führer Rudolf Hess that individual actions against Jews on the occasion of the murder of the leader of the Swiss national group of the NSDAP Wilhelm Gustloff in Davos are to be avoided at all costs. I request that measures be taken against any such actions and that public safety and order be maintained."_
Source

The first real porgrom was the Reichskristallnacht in 1938. According to the official narrative, Goebbels ordered a nationwide campaign of violence against the jews, to destroy and kill jewish people and their property.
This event is still heavily discussed among academic historians, as there is no real proof of Göbbels ordering the attacks and many upper NSDAP members condemned the actions.
The revisionist Ingrid Weckert argues, that after the Assassination of Ernst Rath by the jew Grynszpan, a group of agent provocateurs, instigated the people to attack the jews, which happened in some cases, but the upper echelon of the NSDAP was not involved, as they had a party meeting, and had no knowledge of the orders that were given by fake NSDAP members.

Hitler was furious when he heard about the attacks:

"_By express order from the very highest authority, arson against Jewish businesses or other property must in no case and under no circumstances take place._"

She even explains further that in some instances, the germans and the jews united against the provocateurs:

"_History writers tell us that during the Crystal Night all the Jews were frightened, meekly accepted whatever happened to them and watched the destruction of their property with no resistance. The contrary is true. While going through the files on this subject, I found many documents which report precisely just the opposite of what is claimed. The fact is that in many cases Jews and their German neighbors fought together against the attackers, pushing them down staircases. Street mobs were beaten up and chased away in more than one case. Police and Party officials were generally on the side of the Jews. Some Jewish community leaders went to police stations the next morning and asked the police to investigate the damage done to their synagogues. The resulting police reports are still available in the files today._"

To this day there is no evidence to back up these attacks were ordered the NSDAP, as they were concerned with keeping public order, similar to the behaviour after the assassination of Gustloff in 1936.

So ultimately these progroms were not in the interest of the Reich, but helped the cabal, as they now could ramp up their propaganda against the Third Reich to present it as a threat to civilization and force it into the war, because the international reputation was damaged heavily.

Beside the expulsion of the Jews from Germany from 33 onward, the NSDAP and predecessor groups made huge efforts enlightening about Freemasonry, as many books were written in that time. They saw the Jewish freemasonry as the eternal enemy on the Aryan people.
So where does this absolute enmity between the Aryans and the Jews come from? Was it simply a obsession by the Nazis, how modern historians argue, or is there more behind the glorification of the Aryans?

The roots of the national socialists ideology are older then the NSDAP and Hitler, Modern historians confirm this as the "Völkische Bewegung" (folkish movement) or the Pangermanismus. These are the actual roots of the Thule Society and the forces behind the NSDAP, and everything which is nowadays associated with National Socialism dates back to the era of the German empire.
This will be explored after the next part about the WWII.

Video of the text.


Part 1: Rise of National Socialism
Part 3: The Second World War


----------



## Oracle (Mar 9, 2021)

I have nothing to add at this point so will probably wait until the end of the series, but wanted to say it's great reading so far.


----------



## freygeist (Mar 10, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I have nothing to add at this point so will probably wait until the end of the series, but wanted to say it's great reading so far.



Thanks, but im not fully satisfied with it, you can easily loose yourself in this vast subject, and its hard to compress it to the important points. So hopefully when the 4 main parts are finished, i can improve this one.


----------



## Sasyexa (Mar 10, 2021)

freygeist said:


> The NSDAP made exceptions for some Jews


I remember that WW1 veterans, industry workers and 60+ year olds could also stay


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi. I wasn't sure where to leave this, per se, there may be a better place in the forum. But I find this video very evocative. And perhaps in colour paints a perspective of life in the Third Reich Histories don't often present. Whether it is accurate or not, I must admit I was not there.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/tNeffFgA9AKP/_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 24, 2021)

@freygeist This thread is very interesting. I hope you are going to continue with the proposed additional parts and haven't been put-off by some of the comments here. I am particularly looking forward to the Vril Society/Dietrich Eckart etc. instalment.


----------



## freygeist (Mar 24, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> @freygeist This thread is very interesting. I hope you are going to continue with the proposed additional parts and haven't been put-off by some of the comments here. I am particularly looking forward to the Vril Society/Dietrich Eckart etc. instalment.



Yeah, i want to finish it, but i'm stuck at part 3, the one about WW2, didn't have the time or mind for it due to work. But next weeks are holidays, and i will get back at it again.


----------



## RaeWest (Mar 26, 2021)

This may be too new for many of you.  Please investigate the idea that Jews had control of the USA and UK and USSR, and schemed to promote Hitler, himself a Jew, to lead the world to war.
.
Basically, Jews co-operated and were able to play the various sides against each other.  The aim of course being Jew control of assets, and destruction of 'goyim'.
.
This is my own article on the issue:
• How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2   [many references, pictures etc]
.
And here is I think the best writer on the idea; he's French, but I have little info:
https://big-lies.org/hexzane527/index.html
Please give the idea thought.  It adds jews to the list of belligerents.  I'd welcome comments (which could be emailed to my site - the address is on the home page)


----------



## freygeist (Mar 26, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> This may be too new for many of you.  Please investigate the idea that Jews had control of the USA and UK and USSR, and schemed to promote Hitler, himself a Jew, to lead the world to war.



This is not new to us. The exact three forces you mention, were the main opponents of the Third Reich and the German Empire in both Wars. There are unverified rumors that Hilter might have had jewish roots certain generations back, but he was no jew, in the sense of the Nuremberg laws, which the Zionists approved of, because the Jews have the maternal law. You need to have a jewish mother to be a Jew. Hitlers mother was not jewish. 

Thanks though for the additional info on the subject!


----------



## veeall (Apr 14, 2021)

freygeist said:


> but he was no jew, in the sense of the Nuremberg laws, which the Zionists approved of, because the Jews have the maternal law.


It's interesting, that in the Old Testament it is paternal. Non-jews, women like Rahab, Tamar, Ruth even appearing in King Davids and Jesus' genealogy.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 14, 2021)

freygeist said:


> RaeWest said:
> 
> 
> > This may be too new for many of you.  Please investigate the idea that Jews had control of the USA and UK and USSR, and schemed to promote Hitler, himself a Jew, to lead the world to war.
> ...


.
You haven't understood my point.  I'm saying that worldwide Jews, everywhere, including Germany, combined secretly, partly to cause wars in which whites and others would kill each other.  In other words WW2 was stage managed.  I've collected queries from Hexzane527 (who is probably French) in    • Hexzane527: WW2 Revisionism and Hitler as part of a Jewish conspiracy    (tidied up from his blog).  He gives several dozen examples of oddities in WW2 which point to Hitler acting in the interests of Jews.  I'd be interested to hear debates from people who know something about it.
.
. . . I wrote this up in    • How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2     where of course 'master race' means Jews.
.
.  .  . On Hitler's ancestry, the best writer known to me is MilesWMathis.  See in particular https://big-lies.org/mileswmathis/hiller.pdf  which includes much material, including genealogical.  (On my site, in case it disappears from MM's).  He generally assumes maternal descent, but probably family connections can trump that.


----------



## freygeist (Apr 15, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> You haven't understood my point.  I'm saying that worldwide Jews, everywhere, including Germany, combined secretly, partly to cause wars in which whites and others would kill each other.  In other words WW2 was stage managed.  I've collected queries from Hexzane527 (who is probably French) in    • Hexzane527: WW2 Revisionism and Hitler as part of a Jewish conspiracy    (tidied up from his blog).  He gives several dozen examples of oddities in WW2 which point to Hitler acting in the interests of Jews.  I'd be interested to hear debates from people who know something about it.



I understood it the first time, thanks. Your whole point has been discussed a thousand times in Germany. There is nothing new to it. I'm still not convinced, and i explained in the 2 parts so far, which you obviously didn't even read, where this rumor about Hitler and the Nazis being agents of the Cabal emerged, and what speaks against it.

I'm wondering, why your french researcher needs to resort to blatant lies like this:

"Another discrepancy about Hitler and the nazis is that you almost don't have any book about the jews and their plots, or about Freemasons. "

Really? Masons were persecuted and arrested in the Third Reich, and many books were written to enlighten about jewish freemasonry.

A little excerpt:

Hermann Fehst - Bolschewismus and Judentum _bolshevism and jewry_
Hans Tancred - Freimaurer, Aufrührer, Juden _freemasons, instigators, jews _
Peter Deeg - Hofjuden _court jews _
Fritz Fink - Die Judenfrage im Unterricht _the jewish question in class_
Franz Six - Freimaurerei und Judenemanzipation _freemasonry and jewish emancipation_
Wilhelm Ziegler - Die Judenfrage in der modernen Welt _the jewish question in the modern world _
Wilhelm Grau - Die Judenfrage in der Geschichte _the jewish question in history_
etc.

So almost no books about jews and freemasons? The other way around is more likely. The Third Reich was probably one of the few states left on earth where writing about these things was possible, without the danger of being publicly ridiculed or worse. Can you publish a book like this these days? Where are modern bestsellers enlightening about freemasonry? I'm having a hard time taking this seriously, much credibility is lost already in one sentence.

If your research is really genuine, then please check your sources a bit more thoroughly, because i have seen this type of mixing lies and truth to push a certain narrative many times over and over again.


----------



## Sasyexa (Apr 15, 2021)

freygeist said:


> RaeWest said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't understood my point.  I'm saying that worldwide Jews, everywhere, including Germany, combined secretly, partly to cause wars in which whites and others would kill each other.  In other words WW2 was stage managed.  I've collected queries from Hexzane527 (who is probably French) in    • Hexzane527: WW2 Revisionism and Hitler as part of a Jewish conspiracy    (tidied up from his blog).  He gives several dozen examples of oddities in WW2 which point to Hitler acting in the interests of Jews.  I'd be interested to hear debates from people who know something about it.
> ...



I remember this Miles Mathis persona claiming that Genghis Khan is Jewish, because khan sounds like Cohen. There's that


----------



## Akanah (Apr 16, 2021)

72000 Jews which were killded ? Why I must think on the jewish 144000 chosen ones from the johannes - revelation ? Could the third reich be a religious myth or a missinterpreted cosmic catastrophe ?


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 19, 2021)

*Freygeist, hi!  Only two of the titles you mention include Freemasonry.  I'm pointing out (or Hexzane is) that there's nothing on them.  I'm looking here at English books, in practice Jewish-published.  There's no serious detail.
.
However, that's just one issue.  Hexzane has several dozen, to which you don't refer.  I've cut and pasted some of them below, and a bit to my surprise they all seem to work.:-*

2013-05-02 WELCOME   Hexzane527 writes in English on the discoveries and ideas underlying his website and writing.
2013-05-03 SUMMARY of evidence for Hitler being a Jew and WW2 being planned by Jews
Absurd lack of books about Jews and Freemasons during Hitler's Reich proves Germans avoided the issues and did not expose Freemasons
British Empire in the Far East. Handed over to Jews after the war?
D-Day day was staged. Part 1 of 2 Two-part long piece finding evidence that the D-day landings were helped by German Jews
D-Day was staged. Part 2 of 2 See why Spielberg loved Omaha Beach.
Events pushing Germans to vote for Hitler. Were staged by Jews
Henry Ford was a Jew or freemason, and wanted to ensure Hitler was given a source for the 'Protocols'. With explanation of Dearborn Independent
Franco and Salazar put in power by Jews. And why Hitler did not attack Spain.
Hitler and Dunkirk was not a mistake Hitler and some German generals saved the British and ruined Germany
Hitler doing Masonic handshakes and signs
Hitler's strategic 'mistakes' 1941-1942 in Russia Looks into Operation Barbarossa for evidence of Jewish manipulation
How Jewish leaders forced Jews to go to Israel. Entire 20th century
Jews also staged the 'Great War' (WW1) hexzane527 finds a thread; claims aim from the start was to form Israel
The Laconia Incident NOT by Hexzane527; by Mike Walsh
Nationalist movements and individuals were Jews hexzane527 does not consider a few people, e.g. Arnold Leese
The absurdity of wanting to develop white lands to the east which was not consistent with Hitler and the 'Nazis' supposed racial views of whites
1940 Armistice. Its strange clemency Why did Hitler leave Vichy France, and not go for the Straits of Gibraltar?
 Miles Mathis uploaded a very detailed and brilliant paper (dated 28 Sept 2019) on the supposed very rapid victory of Germany over France (the word "Blitzkrieg" was coined in Britain). Puts Albert Lebrun into prime position.*  En Française cliquez ici*
The Battle of Britain Decoded by hexzane527 to give a Jew view
Operation Luttich 1944 in France: Operation Lüttich sabotage by Hitler which freed Allies to rush for Germany
Shady things about Hitler which all suggest he was a Jewish Zionist
Sleazy things regarding invasion of Italy Mussolini? Timing?
Strange Alliance between Germany and Japan   Allowed Hitler to Declare War on the USA, to get USA into War in Europe
.
As I say, these are just a few.  In view of the fact you're not at all new to the subject, perhaps people here could comment?
.
RW


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 19, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Only two of the titles you mention include Freemasonry.


You are right! No need to read books when the authors can tell what is written in by mentioning it in the title. Good point!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 20, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Franco and Salazar put in power by Jews. And why Hitler did not attack Spain.



In my personal opinion following a lot of research on Franco, the contents of this link are utter nonsense. If this is indicative of the quality of the other links, then it doesn't bode well for them.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 20, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> RaeWest said:
> 
> 
> > Only two of the titles you mention include Freemasonry.
> ...





Silveryou said:


> RaeWest said:
> 
> 
> > Only two of the titles you mention include Freemasonry.
> ...


If you've read them, feel free to summarise their detailed information on the horros oif Freemasonry, as supposedly part of Hitler's ideology.


Will Scarlet said:


> RaeWest said:
> 
> 
> > Franco and Salazar put in power by Jews. And why Hitler did not attack Spain.
> ...


It's shows real effort on your part to mention one of the links, and to say your guess is it's rubbish.  Thanks for your sincere efforts.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 20, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> If you've read them, feel free to summarise their detailed information on the horros oif Freemasonry, as supposedly part of Hitler's ideology.


Quite the contrary. It is YOU who have to prove those authors don't speak of Freemasonry, as you claim in your post. I believe freygeist mentioned them because they actually speak about it.
And about the links that you posted I've read the one about Mussolini and oh My Lord what an amount of bullcrap all condensed in few lines! It's really too much to answer all of these serious trolls who speak of other nations without even being able to distinguish between a caffè and a cappuccino!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 21, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> and to say your guess is it's rubbish.



I never said it was a guess, I said it is an informed opinion after a great deal of research over recent years both by myself and my brother and after making the effort to read the 'information' on the link you provided.



RaeWest said:


> feel free to summarise their detailed information



If anyone should be providing detailed summaries then it's you as you're the one with a point to make.. If you can't take criticism then maybe you should restrict yourself to blogs rather than forums, otherwise be very careful to *RESPECT *the posting rules.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 21, 2021)

I presume Silveryou and Scarlett are something like gatekeepers, not interested in making any effort. It's perhaps their choice.  But thanks for leaving my postings up! The issues re Jews across the world are important, so others may look.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 21, 2021)

Let's focus on the topic at hand please, instead of ad-hominem attacks.

@RaeWest, links are interesting but if you want to make an argument that others can follow you have to write up something yourself, detailing how you reached your conclusions. If you present the most obvious facts others will be able to either agree or disagree. Otherwise we end up throwing links at each other with no discussions taking place.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 21, 2021)

OK, dreamtime, thanks.  My own views, independent of Hexzane, are here

https://big-lies.org/how-master-race-won-ww2/index.html
Basically the idea is simple enough, viz that Jews act as a distributed nation, unlike all theothers, which are geographical.  Plus the idea that collaboration between them allows hard-to-detect collaborations.  Thus for example Jews in the USSR were given huge amounts by Jews in the USA, at the expanse of Americans.
.
There are plenty of complications, of course. IMHO the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 and subsequent paper money activity (e.g. 'bradbury pounds' in UK) made gold and other reserves almost irrelevant, at the expense of inflation.  Again, I'd be interested in comments.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 21, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Basically the idea is simple enough, viz that Jews act as a distributed nation, unlike all theothers, which are geographical. Plus the idea that collaboration between them allows hard-to-detect collaborations. Thus for example Jews in the USSR were given huge amounts by Jews in the USA, at the expanse of Americans.
> .
> There are plenty of complications, of course. IMHO the Federal Reserve Act of 1913 and subsequent paper money activity (e.g. 'bradbury pounds' in UK) made gold and other reserves almost irrelevant, at the expense of inflation. Again, I'd be interested in comments.


The gatekeeper Silveryou somewhat agrees with this one. SOMEWHAT


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, I only agree SOMEWHAT too!  It's just a short intro.

IMHO the other part is the fact that Jews have local collaborators in every country, who replicate the secrecy and generally are necessary to the whole scheme.  I think for example that the Roman Catholic church was symbiotic with Jews - basically, they took a cut of Jewish money for cathedrals etc in exchange for banning interest, and forcing non-Jews to go for loans to Jews, whereupon they were screwed.  The entire, very slow, conversion process involving picking off one area after another, and converting by violence to the system with parishes and churches and tithes.  Some of this (eg marriages, burials, local boundaries) must be counted as good, on balance.  The downside was permanent indebtedness.  If anyone's interested (pun just noticed), www.big-lies.org/jews/articles-on-jews.html is a lot on all this. (Apologies for quoting my own stuff)


----------



## Oracle (Apr 21, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Well, I only agree SOMEWHAT too!  It's just a short intro.
> 
> IMHO the other part is the fact that Jews have local collaborators in every country, who replicate the secrecy and generally are necessary to the whole scheme.  I think for example that the Roman Catholic church was symbiotic with Jews - basically, they took a cut of Jewish money for cathedrals etc in exchange for banning interest, and forcing non-Jews to go for loans to Jews, whereupon they were screwed.  The entire, very slow, conversion process involving picking off one area after another, and converting by violence to the system with parishes and churches and tithes.  Some of this (eg marriages, burials, local boundaries) must be counted as good, on balance.  The downside was permanent indebtedness.  If anyone's interested (pun just noticed), www.big-lies.org/jews/articles-on-jews.html is a lot on all this. (Apologies for quoting my own stuff)


Respectfully, I think if you want people to discuss your comments on a particular part of the Topic presented it might be best to start your own thread on it. This is an ongoing series on a bigger picture of the times.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 21, 2021)

there is also the "edicts" from Hitler himself....those that involved serious punishment for harming Jews.  Even from a "Christian" point of view, this seems odd.  To denounce jews and then protect them.  And then there is the whole "Transfer Agreement" whereby Hiller actually uses German resources to ship jews to Palestine.  You have to destroy people when invading a country. Hiller and the Mason/Jewish Communist Stalin invade Poland.  You can destroy Poles, who have a sizeable Jewish population, but not the ones in your own country?  Plus lets consider the enormous amounts of Materials sent to Russia during "Lend-Lease".  It doesnt add up.  Both Germany and Russia invade Poland.  Russia will then go on to invade Finland and the Baltics.  The US and UK both aid Russia in invading countries.  We know Communism is a project from Marx, who has Rabbis and Millionaires in his family tree...which will produce the "Jewish" agents Trotsky and Lenin.  The jews were amongst the leaders of the ashke Nazi party, and the top ranks of Russia.  The Kommissars were Jewish...the ones pointing the guns at the Christians to go forward and fight or be shot.  When the fake killing of the Czar occurs (aristocracy, related to all the other aristocrats in Europe...dont cry for me Argentina...Madonna is Jewish), and the "Red Revolution" happens, the first law on the new Russian books is death to those who vandalize/destroy Synagogues.  The whole Masonic crap is just bullshit anyways in the grand scheme of things...its probably just a front to get Christians into fraternal organizations that assist the "families that control the most resources in the world".  They probably dont give a crap about Jews anyways.  That was probably just a front too.  I dont see a lot of "power brokers" growing their hair and beards out and avoiding pork.  Who cares if they are destroying Masonic Temples.  What is that gonna do?  Get a bunch of german masons to move to other countries....like the United States.  Upset them to the point where they attack Germans during the war?  Who cares if they burn Masonic literature?  Its all based on the Kabbalah anyways.  Its not gonna put a dent in Freemasonry whatsoever.!!!  If you destroy a Christian Church, do the people just give up "Christianity"?  Why would one expect that from Masons?


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm waiting for a thread called "Miles Mathis is a Jewish Troll". I think it would be very close to the truth.

Edit: Jewish _serious _Troll.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi, Onijunbei (from Las Vegas??) - Yes, all good points.  It's difficult to attack the whole WW2 construct; there were so many 'theatres' that I think hexzane's separate articles, one theatre at a time, or the composite stuff as in  www.big-lies.org/how-master-race-won-ww2 are almost necessary.  The secret transfers of money, and no doubt secret instructions, are not known (yet?). David Irving (who I know) looked at lots of archives and diaries etc, BUT as far as I know did not get behind-the-scenes Jews to inform him.
_______________________________________________________
I think you dismiss masons too easily.  Without collaborators in Jewish cities and control points, I don't think Jews could have got anywhere.  It's why they're so anxious to find them and indeed had many, including Muslims, Jesuits, and Quakers.  Maybe that will turn out to be their weakness.


----------



## Sigian (Apr 22, 2021)

What if the Jews themselves are one big ole ancient family that between the Bolshevik revolution and Hitler, managed to off the half bloods so to say that we're the result of "hook-ups" and led to over time a much larger unwanted side of the family tree?

Hope that doesn't sound wrong, my own family seemed to know somehow to get the hell out of Russia right before Red October.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 22, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> I presume Silveryou and Scarlett are something like gatekeepers



Something like? Gamekeepers maybe. You obviously have a drum to beat, but a little time spent searching on this forum would show you that your drum has been beaten before - many many times. If you think your drum is special and presents something unique, then perhaps you should present it in it's own thread, where your efforts, or hexzane's efforts, can be easily accessed by those interested rather than being buried in this thread and derailing it.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> RaeWest said:
> 
> 
> > I presume Silveryou and Scarlett are something like gatekeepers
> ...


Isn't a _gamekeeper _"a person whose job is to take care of wild animals and birds that are kept especially for hunting"? gamekeeper


----------



## freygeist (Apr 23, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> *Freygeist, hi!  Only two of the titles you mention include Freemasonry.  I'm pointing out (or Hexzane is) that there's nothing on them.  I'm looking here at English books, in practice Jewish-published.  There's no serious detail.*




There are more then two books. Here is an archive of books pre 1945: Search "Freimaurerei". 
Either your french researcher is simply uninformed, or he is lying. So do your homework first and check your sources, otherwise you will not be taken seriously, because again i know this type of mixing lies and truth very well, so maybe you can fool people somewhere else, on this forum you need to put in a little more effort.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks, freigeist.  Amazingly, I have heard of archive.org and know how to use it.  You're missing the whole point, which is that the 'Nazis' were supposed to be furiously against Freemasonry. But following their supposed invasion triumphs by (((Germans))), there were not huge revelations on Freemasons (including overseas connections).


----------



## freygeist (Apr 23, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Thanks, freigeist.  Amazingly, I have heard of archive.org and know how to use it.  You're missing the whole point, which is that the 'Nazis' were supposed to be furiously against Freemasonry.



The site you posted literally said, there were almost no books about masonry in the Third Reich, and a quick search on the archive i posted disproves this, so no need to distract from that fact.



> But following their supposed invasion triumphs by (((Germans))), there were not huge revelations on Freemasons (including overseas connections).



Yeah sure:





Freemasons are working for Roosevelt
Masonic documents about the Collaboration between Roosevelt and Masonry. (Book is from 1943)​

Check the archive, there is plenty more, which backs this up, but all books are in german and often old german scripture, so if you need help with any translations, feel free to ask.


----------



## matematik (Apr 23, 2021)

I was reading Miles Mathis's essay on the Dresden bombing, and he believes that it was probably a fake event, mainly because he thinks that the pictures of the aftermath look altered and not authentic, and that the way Dresden was supposedly so quickly and intricately rebuilt is inconsistent with all other examples of post-WW2 rebuilding and also that the skills no longer exist to build like that, and basically claims that a more rational explanation is that the city was never destroyed in the first place, at least not to anywhere near the extent claimed. He also argues that the widely differing death toll estimates is a telltale sign of a fake event.

He concluded that the most likely reason for faking the incident is just part of the divide and rule agenda, having different nations at each others throats and accusing each other of atrocities. I found it an interesting point of view, it's the first time I've heard anyone make that argument about Dresden or the actions of the Allies in general, almost all WW2 revisionism concerns the Nazis, not the Allies.

Although I doubt this view of Dresden would be very popular in the revisionist/alternative history/conspiracy world, as the official narrative of Dresden is almost sacred.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 24, 2021)

@matematik - Congratulations on looking at Mathis' work.
.
It struck me that Dresden (east Germany - miles away from W Germany) might have been a distraction from Eisenhower's plans for mass starvation of Germans on the Rhine camps (if you can call them that)


----------



## matematik (Apr 24, 2021)

I agree it seems plausible that Dresden could be a distraction from even more heinous war crimes committed by the Allies, because while Dresden certainly was a brutal act going by the official narrative, I think a lot of people would regard it as justifiable in a "they bombed us, we bombed them" sort of way. I think the typical view in Britain would be that tens of thousands of British civilians were killed by German bombs, therefore they would not regard Dresden as exceptionally heinous.

I guess it's essentially a way of managing the reputation of the Allies, they provide an event that is brutal enough that it becomes a rallying point for anti-Allied sentiment and keeps them from researching the conduct of the Allies more deeply, but not exceptional enough in the context of the war to really do much damage to the Allies' reputation.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 24, 2021)

Part of the skill of Jews imho is atrocity divide-and-rule.  For example, US troops were told to commit atrocities against the Vietnamese, which they did.  So, many Vietnamese to this day have hatred for whites - I doubt they know about the Jew connection.  Maybe this can be used in USA againsy whites some time.  Similarly, Germans and British often have hatred for each other - a deliberate effect of the world wars, and a distraction from the possibility that Jews controlled both sides and made them feel they were on two independent sides.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 24, 2021)

Congratulations. Once again confusing  all 'Jews' with the machinations of the Sabbatean-Frankist crypo-jews, otherwise known as the PTBs, Rothschilds, Kabal, Cabal, etc. That's  their 'skill' though and people fall for it every time.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 24, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Part of the skill of Jews imho is atrocity divide-and-rule.  For example, US troops were told to commit atrocities against the Vietnamese, which they did.  So, many Vietnamese to this day have hatred for whites - I doubt they know about the Jew connection.  Maybe this can be used in USA againsy whites some time.  Similarly, Germans and British often have hatred for each other - a deliberate effect of the world wars, and a distraction from the possibility that Jews controlled both sides and made them feel they were on two independent sides.



You should ask yourself what kind of group is hiding behind jewish identity, otherwise your work only causes more division. You are part of the problem if you can't see that.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi, dreamtime.  I hope Germany is ok, by the way.   Well, I accept that so-called Jews have a world-wide nation, spread across other countries.  And that they interact with Freemasons, Common Purpose types, and so on.  What kind of group is hiding behind Jewish identity? - Well, they are secret, aren't they.  As a shorthand they seem to be called Jews.  Isn't that as straightforward as can be expected?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 25, 2021)

PTB are humans, still that doesn't make all humans part of the PTB. Just like that, while most of the public personas we know are related to jewish religion, doesn't mean jews are the problem.

They made sure to create hate for the jews in the 20th Century with publishing the _Protocols_.

From "_Die Deutsche Fieberkurve"_ - G. Ullrich (Only available in German):

By way of example, let us mention here only the "Protocols of the Elders of Zion", published in the German Reich at the beginning of the 20th century (...).​​And this super-secret paper, apparently made as a reference work for an all too "forgetful" elite, after its translation finds its ways into English hands, to end up in the museum of curiosities (...) then found there, translated back into German, published, and respected still today.​​(...) Certainly, the protocols are only one example out of a multitude of "expedient hints" which were purposefully placed in order to give a deliberate direction to those who were researching causes and backgrounds during and after the First World War. Just how successful these measures and purposefully constructed misdirections were and still are can be seen in the historical sequence after World War I alone. (p. 176-178)​


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 25, 2021)

Bit too confusing, imho.   My best guess is that the 'Protocols' were reported from notes by someone present at a meeting.  Yes, of course the PTB don't consist of all people.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 25, 2021)

It's important to be careful with the labels we put on those powers that control this world.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 25, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> It's important to be careful with the labels we put on those powers that control this world.





Will Scarlet said:


> Congratulations. Once again confusing  all 'Jews' with the machinations of the Sabbatean-Frankist crypo-jews, otherwise known as the PTBs, Rothschilds, Kabal, Cabal, etc. That's  their 'skill' though and people fall for it every time.


I think all groups are being used, and for the sake of full disclosure, I do come from a Jewish family.  They were not "connected" nor well to do.  I wonder if there is more divide and conquer with this group of people.  Such as Orthodox vs Zionists...
The problem with "Sabbatean-Frankist" is that it doesnt go back far enough in history.  We see entrenched families like the Medicis way before the Middle Ages. And its hard to be a "crypto" jew if one follows a "messiah" of Judaism.  Proclaimed in 1666, gotta love that date.  

Maybe I can try to put together an article on the origin of the word Jew and the origins of Judaism (which according to certain Rabbis extends back before Christianity).

Regardless....we are all being played.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 26, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> The problem with "Sabbatean-Frankist" is that it doesnt go back far enough in history.



 I understand your point. It has its roots in Kabbalism, which also doesn't go back that far either, although it is in turn connected to the Cult of Zaddick which goes back beyond the beginning. I'd like to do a post on all of that as well, but it's a huge topic.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 27, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I understand your point. It has its roots in Kabbalism, which also doesn't go back that far either, although it is in turn connected to the Cult of Zaddick which goes back beyond the beginning. I'd like to do a post on all of that as well, but it's a huge topic.


im working on it, but, whew....huge topic, like you said.  i think im going to start at babylon.  and sorry OP for all the off topic stuff.  see what you did. LOL


----------



## Grumpy Owl (May 29, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Congratulations. Once again confusing  all 'Jews' with the machinations of the Sabbatean-Frankist crypo-jews, otherwise known as the PTBs, Rothschilds, Kabal, Cabal, etc. That's  their 'skill' though and people fall for it every time.


I agree, a lot of people fall into the "blame all Jews" trap, and yes I believe this has all been deliberately and carefully orchestrated in order to cover up truth, by discrediting researchers who dare to dig deep into what is really going on as 'anti-semitic', and conspiracy circles everything as a 'Jewish conspiracy'.

I'm glad you mentioned Sabbatean-Frankists, I first learned of these from David Icke books, first covered in "Everything You Need To Know..." and then later in much more detail in "The Trigger". I know Icke may not be everyone's cup of tea here (and yes I am a volunteer moderator at his forum!) but after reading his research in detail, I gained a much better understanding of how Jews are not "the problem" but just as much victims as everyone else is. And once you understand that this 'cabal' that control the world from the shadows are complete psychopaths, it is then not difficult to understand how these Sabbatean-Frankists, who masquerade as Jews, can so willingly throw huge numbers of Jews 'under the bus', just to further their agenda, and to be able to dismiss any attempts at uncovering the truth as 'anti-semitic'. 

The history of WW1 and WW2 I was taught at school was clearly a sanitised version, aimed at controlling the narrative. The more I learn now I'm older, the more I believe there is much more to all this, so I really appreciate topics like this. 

I would never go so far as to say "Hitler was right" - it is clear from some alternative research that there are many things he can be commended for, maybe his approach to Jews was a bit 'misguided', maybe he was rebelling against the 'cabal' and rejecting the freemasons and globalist bankers, if he was then perceived as a 'threat' to the NWO cabal, it is then logical that he and his Germany must be demonised and destroyed. 

History is always written from the point of view of the 'victor'. I've grown up with this idea that Germany and Germans are "the bad guys", thats mainstream media Hollywood propaganda for you.


----------



## RaeWest (May 29, 2021)

Grumpy, it's clear from your comments that you haven't understood the new idea (to me and many) that Jews controlled the whole shebang, including Germany.  Hitler as a front, just like Churchill and Clinton and Eisenhower and Harold Wilson and Edawrd Heath and Merkel and Obama and all of them.  I have two sites on this, mine  • How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2 )
and a brilliant series by hexzane527 (• Hexzane527: WW2 Revisionism and Hitler as part of a Jewish conspiracy )


----------



## freygeist (May 30, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> Grumpy, it's clear from your comments that you haven't understood the new idea (to me and many) that Jews controlled the whole shebang, including Germany. Hitler as a front, just like Churchill and Clinton and Eisenhower and Harold Wilson and Edawrd Heath and Merkel and Obama and all of them. I have two sites on this, mine • How the ‘Chosen People’ Arranged and Won WW2 )
> and a brilliant series by hexzane527 (• Hexzane527: WW2 Revisionism and Hitler as part of a Jewish conspiracy )



Stop posting the same links thirty times. We heard you the first time, the jews are behind everything. Thank you for your deep and insightful take on the subject, never heard that one before.
 Now i would ask you to either make a thread to present your take on the subject, or if you are so kind and would actually refer to the contents of the OP, that would be really great. Can you do that for me?


----------



## RaeWest (May 30, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Stop posting the same links thirty times. We heard you the first time, the jews are behind everything. Thank you for you're deep and insightful take on the subject, never heard that one before.
> Now i would ask you to either make a thread to present your take on the subject, or if you are so kind and would actually refer to the contents of the OP, that would be really great. Can you do that for me?


Freygart, you didn't hear me.  I didn't say the jews are behind everything. But they are behind more things than most people yet understand. The important thing is to try to work out what.  Is that too difficult?


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2021)

This guy looks pretty neat & clean while being in a camp 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hja...hiv_Bild_146-1984-040-26,_Hjalmar_Schacht.jpgAbout the jews; i think that they are still used as some sort of bait for the Powers in control
I mean look at them now in Israel.


----------



## Gladius (Jun 5, 2021)

I'll add a perspective on the subject from the Palestine-Germany connection, with a few relevant stories.

There is a known story in WW2's Palestine, about* Naftali Lubinchik* (Hebrew wiki, no other version available), a member of the *Lehi*, a pre-Israel, right-wing Jewish militia in Palestine, who had secretly met with a Nazi diplomat in 1940 in order to forge an alliance between the Axis and the Lehi, who hoped to represent Israel itself.

The Lehi was considered a 'fringe' and radical organization, which unlike the mainstream ones (i.e Hagana), refused to cooperate with the British mandate of Palestine. There would sometime be violence and killings between the Lehi and other Jewish militias.
Lubinchik had met with a German diplomat in Lebanon, Werner Otto von Hentig, and together they drafted an alliance offer which was sent for review in Berlin. The main points of the agreement:


The Lehi will assist Germany with solving the 'Jewish question' by helping them evacuate Jews to Israel.
A Jewish state will be established in Israel.
The Lehi will assist Germany with its political and military needs.
The Lehi will train Jewish units on Europe's ground, to prepare them for invasion and conquer of Israel.
The Lehi believes the alliance will strengthen the moral image of the 'new German order' in the eyes of the world.

The Nazis were unable to further collaborate with the idea, which they explained by an existing alliance with the Arabic leaders of the Middle East, who were in opposition to the Jews.

Not surprisingly, the agreement was discarded of, and discovered after the war. Lubinchik died in a British POW camp in 1946, and was labelled a traitor by the Jewish world.

Another case, slightly related but not less interesting, is the case of *"The German Squad",* an Israeli-Jewish military unit created by the British army, which trained and acted as if they were German Army soldiers. The wiki article is Hebrew only.

In the early 40's, when the Germans were fighting in Egypt, a fear rose in Israel that the Jewish settlements will be conquered by the German army. A jewish squad, made of German speakers, was trained to wage guerilla warfare while passing for genuine German soldiers.
The unit members trained in a unique base which was constructed as a German-style base. They wore German uniform and ranks, performed German-army combat exercise, spoke and even sang only in German. Their weapons were also of German origin.
We're told of a high rank British officer who visited the unit, and was totally impressed by how identical they were to a German unit.





_The Squad's Monument in Israel_​
Eventually, the unit was not used for war - allegedly. We have no way to know what kind of secretive ops might have been performed by Germans-in-disguise during the war. The British are known to have sent Israeli soldiers to missions in Nazi-occupied Europe, usually for surveillance. My guess is they had used them to frame Germany for certain actions of its army.

Apparently, the fear of Palestine falling to German hands was very real.

This time period is known as the 200 Days of Dread and has its whole (english) wiki about it.

A plan was devised under the name "Massada on the Carmel", in reference to the story of Massada, where Jewish rebels committed suicide to avoid capture by the Romans.

The plan detailed how all Jews will concentrate in Israel's northern mountains, where they'd wage guerilla war against Germany, to the last man. Another plan was made by one organization, which planned to fortify inside old Jerusalem's walls and die there in combat.

The fear of conquest eventually faded when the Germans lost in Egypt.

I personally tend to believe most of the historical and political-military moves are scripted, but here we're faced with a question.
Was the plan for Israel originally different? Could it be that Germany (Nazi or not) was in fact 'assigned' to supervise the creation of Israel, but its role changed with over course of WW2?

Around the advent of active Zionism and the establishment of Jewish settlements in Palestine (late 1800's), we begin to see a movement called Templers - The German Templer Society.

They established several colonies in Palestine, motivated by a Christian vision to found a new temple in Jerusalem and bring salvation.
During Hitler's reign, the Templers associated themselves with the Nazi party and openly supported it in their towns.
In WW2, the British had deported them all to Australia.

*Germany's Kaiser, Wilhelm II*, had visited Palestine in 1898, while it was under Ottoman rule. Not only he visited the Templers' towns and supported them, he also openly encouraged Jewish and Christian people to come and settle Palestine.

His visit is considered an important event in 19th century Palestine.

Theodor Herzl, the most famous Zionist leader, is claimed to have met the Kaiser in order to convince him to support and finance a Jewish state. (as Herzl did with many rulers). He hoped the Kaisar will influence the Ottoman Sultan as well.
Here we're met with a possible fake.




_"Herzl meeting with Wilhelm II, 1898"_​
As can easily be seen, the photo is a photo-montage.

How fortunate we are, that the PTB in fact *admitted *it to be a fake. 

We have a rare case here, where they are 'busted' for fakery, and come up with a lame excuse for it. The hebrew wiki tries to explain the reason for the faking of the image, and provides the two photos it was made from. Their excuse: The photographer wasn't a professional, and the picture did not include Herzl in it. Then, Herzl was photographed on a different location, while the Kaiser was 'pasted' into the other horse.



 


Needless to say, the characters on the horses do not resemble a German emperor, but clearly riders of Ottoman, or Bedouin origin, typically common in 19th century Middle East.

It is said that the Kaiser had influence in the progression of the Zionist project, and therefore the non-existent meeting was commemorated with a statue in Israel:




Indeed a fantastic example of PTB's photoshop work.

This makes me doubt whether the Kaiser really visited Palestine, but seems it was important enough for the PTB to make it so.

Germany's involvement in Palestine is an interesting subject, and its connection to the 'Jewish solution'.

In modern-day Israel, we see some aspects that could've been inspired by the Nazi/Aryan ideology to some level:


Expansion of living space for its chosen people: Gradual conquest of territories in 1948, 1967, and till present day.
Acceptance of foreign groups while imposing a certain hierarchy on them. Non-Jews do not have the same civil rights as Jews in Israel, and may not be able to claim citizenship. Israeli-born Arabs are treated second class. (All arabs were under military police rule (hebrew wiki) up until 1966, and today the West Bank arabs are under a partial military rule.)
View of their nation as "light beacon to the world nations". Israelis are indoctrinated to believe "the world revolves around Israel", i.e, everyone is jealous of them and wants to be like them.
A militant culture, where most Israelis do a mandatory serve of 2-3 years in the army, with many of them engaging in active border control and the management of Arab population.
Propagating myths about the almost 'legendary' origin of the Israeli people, and their eventual union and rise against their oppressors.

Those examples aren't so 'German-inspired' in particular, but one could see a possible influence.


----------



## freygeist (Jun 6, 2021)

Gladius said:


> Eventually, the unit was not used for war - allegedly. We have no way to know what kind of secretive ops might have been performed by Germans-in-disguise during the war. The British are known to have sent Israeli soldiers to missions in Nazi-occupied Europe, usually for surveillance. My guess is they had used them to frame Germany for certain actions of its army.



Your guess is most likely correct as Stalin did the same thing on the eastern Front, Sovjet commissars would commit atrocities with captured german uniforms, to incite the people:



​Translation:

1. All settlement points where German troops are located are to be destroyed and set on fire for 40 to 60 kilometers from the main battle line in depth, 20 to 30 kilometers to the right and left of the roads. For the destruction of the settlement points in the indicated radius the air force is to be called in, artillery and grenade launcher fire are to be used extensively, as well as the commandos of reconnaissance, skiers and partisan division groups equipped with fuel bottles. The fighter commandos are to carry out the extermination campaign dressed in German Army and Waffen SS uniforms, mainly from loot stocks. This stirs up hatred for the fascist occupiers and facilitates the recruitment of partisans in the fascists' rear. Care must be taken to leave behind survivors who can report on "German atrocities."

2. For this purpose, in each regiment fighter squads should be formed in the strength of 20 to 30 men, with the task of carrying out blasting and setting fire to the settlement points. Courageous fighters must be selected for these actions of destruction of settlement points. *Especially those who destroy settlement points behind the German lines [in enemy uniforms] are to be proposed for medal awards*. It is to be spread among the population that the Germans set fire to the villages and settlements in order to punish the partisans.


----------



## Gladius (Jun 6, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Your guess is most likely as Stalin did the same thing on the eastern Front, Sovjet commissars would commit atrocities with captured german uniforms, to incite the people:
> 
> View attachment 10682​Translation:
> 
> ...


Thanks, a great find.
In the case of the jewish German squad, I can also speculate they were used to infiltrate or spy on German interests in the Levant. For example, meeting with allies of Germany or local Nazi supporters (such as the Templers) and mislead them.

Israel always used its advantage of being a multi-ethnic state, and deployed spies with high level of impersonating.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 6, 2021)

Given the above info, these books came to mind:

*By Way of Deception - Victor Ostrovsky*

By Way of Deception - Wikipedia

and this:

*Sun Tzu - On the Art of War*

_*18. All warfare is based on deception. *_

The Art of War, by Sun Tzu


----------



## Gladius (Jun 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Given the above info, these books came to mind:
> 
> *By Way of Deception - Victor Ostrovsky*
> 
> ...



The Israeli intelligence employs a wonderful tactic of using 'dismissed' agents in order to spread disinfo. Dunno much about this guy, but if he's alive and blabbering, then it's all done with their knowledge. A common scenario in Israel is that a high ranking intelligence officer 'retires', and suddenly becomes a prominent voice of the controlled opposition, whether by rallying protests, or calling the government 'apartheid', 'occupiers' and such, when they basically made their career over the exact thing. However very few in Israel are aware of the deception. We should be careful of what they tell us in those 'testimonial' spy books.

See the example of Mordechai Vanunu. Not officially an operative, but a 'nuclear technician'. He was the first to 'whistleblow' Israel's nuclear powers to the world (1986) and spent nearly 20 years in jail for it. I believe, and I'm sure many others here too, that nuclear weapons are not real. To me, it's obvious this guy was used to promote the idea of Israel being nuclear, by making it look like a "leak". He was later offered the Noble Peace Prize (one of 'them'...) but refused. He's the kind of person you'd expect to be disposed of, but regardless he's accepted worldwide and lives a normal life in Israel.

It's interesting stuff but I now feel I'm derailing the thread.. I'll post something in connection to the Reich 
I will return to the Reich subject in relation to the Jews.

-------
Edit:

I found this *coin *sometime ago, and I find its existence astounding.





The coin is said to have been produced in 1930's Germany, as a part of a campaign to cooperate with Zionism towards the creation of Israel.
An Israeli article (english) details the story of the auction it was sold at a few years back, and its background from official narrative POV.

"_The unique, juxtaposing coin, sold in a recent Israeli auction, contains the remarkable story about an unlikely friendship between two Germans—a Jew and a Nazi—and about the forgotten moment in history when it might have still been possible to save the Jews of Europe from extermination."_

There is a lot more to the story, but for start we must focus on the main character involved: 
Leopold von Mildenstein - An SS Officer who went all the way to Palestine in order to support Zionism and forge an Israeli-German cooperation strategy.
"30 November 1902 – November 1968) was an SS officer who is remembered as a lead supporter in the Nazi Party of some of the aims of Zionism during the 1930s." , Wiki intro.

There are in fact many stories about him in both international and Jewish media, but they didn't receive any spotlight.
Mildenstein was the first commander of the SD's "Jewish affairs" unit, despite not being jewish himself (who knows).
Mildenstein's main tasks involved propaganda, however from the 'other side' of things. He wrote extensively against antisemitism, and encouraged German support for the Zionist settlement in Palestine, as he saw them the true solution to the 'Jewish problem'.
He published a paper on the Nazi newspaper Der Angriff in 1934, named "A Nazi Goes to Palestine", ("Ein Nazi fährt nach Palästina").
The paper presents the Zionist movement in a bright light, in an almost 'Aryan' kind of light. At the time, the German Zionists were in favor of the Nazi party, and saw them as 'true partners' to achieve a solution for the Jewish people.
After the war, Mildenstein was immune to any war crimes trial.

He was replaced in 1937. The Nazis cited that the Jewish immigration solution wasn't going fast enough.
His replacement, *Herbet Hagen*, became the commander of Jewish affairs under Adolf Eichmann, and they too *went on a trip to Palestine* on the same year. Unlike Mildenstein, who was openly received, Eichmann & Hagen were denied entry by the British, and could only go ashore for 6 hours, visiting the German Colony of Haifa, which was established by the Templers I had mentioned earlier in previous posts.
After the war, Hagen was trialed for war crimes against the Jews of France, and served long prison sentences.

A more common fact is, that Eichmann was captured in the 60's by Israel, and was trialed there in a public court. He is the only one to date to receive the death penalty in Israel. (an illegal penalty in Israel).
There is of course, no proof or footage that he was executed. It's claimed he was hanged, cremated, and his ashes spread in the sea.


----------



## freygeist (Jul 1, 2021)

Here is the second part as video, this time also with music by Chopin and Rachmaninoff played by Rosenthal and Richter.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNM2dahVMAg_


----------



## perception (Mar 16, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> You should ask yourself what kind of group is hiding behind jewish identity, otherwise your work only causes more division. You are part of the problem if you can't see that.



Is talk about non-physical reality allowed here?


----------



## Safranek (Mar 16, 2022)

perception said:


> Is talk about non-physical reality allowed here?


Talk about anything is allowed here as long as its done respectfully. However, your comments must pertain to the original post and related comments.


----------

